# Has anyone won the three Grand Tours in one year?



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I was just reading the Pez Cycling article about Basso in the wind tunnel and his chances of winning the Giro and the Tour.

It made me think, has anyone won all three tours in one year? I'd think if anyone Merckx could have done it, but it seems like Spain is the red headed step child that the 'big' guys don't seem to ride.

David.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Nope, never been done. In fact, not many riders have finished all three grand tours in the same year.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

iherald said:


> It made me think, has anyone won all three tours in one year? I'd think if anyone Merckx could have done it, but it seems like Spain is the red headed step child that the 'big' guys don't seem to ride.


I believe when Merckx rode, the Giro and Vuelta were held nearly at the same time of the year. So only since the Vuelta was moved to later in the season has it been possible for someone to win all 3. Not sure when this happened maybe about 15 years ago or so? The move also greatly increased its prestige as well although it still is not on-par with the others. It basically seems to only matter to the Spanairds or foreigners trying to salvage an otherwise lost season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

The major hat trick used to be considered to be the Giro / Tour and World Road Championship.

That was done by two riders; Eddy Merckx and Stephen Roche.

The Vuelta used to be in April.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

If Tyler wins the Giro, his twin wins the Tour, and Basso wins the Vuelta, that means Dr. Fuentes would have completed the hat trick.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Just goofing around on cyclinghalloffame.com and found that Merckx had a couple seasons where he won three of the five monuments, and the Tour de France...either of which would make you cyclist of the year these days, nevermind doing both.

1969: All three jerseys in the TdF, 1st in Flanders, MSR and LBL, and 2nd in P-R
'72 (The really crazy year): 1st in 2 Jerseys in Tour, 1st in Giro, MSR, LBL and Lombardy. Oh, and 4th at worlds and won Fleche Wallone too.

In '49 Coppi won two tours and a couple monuments as well...MSR and Lombardy and a 3rd at worlds.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> If Tyler wins the Giro, his twin wins the Tour, and Basso wins the Vuelta, that means Dr. Fuentes would have completed the hat trick.


 Don't forget Contador's accomplishments so far this season.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Just goofing around on cyclinghalloffame.com and found that Merckx had a couple seasons where he won three of the five monuments, and the Tour de France...either of which would make you cyclist of the year these days, nevermind doing both.
> 
> 1969: All three jerseys in the TdF, 1st in Flanders, MSR and LBL, and 2nd in P-R
> '72 (The really crazy year): 1st in 2 Jerseys in Tour, 1st in Giro, MSR, LBL and Lombardy. Oh, and 4th at worlds and won Fleche Wallone too.
> ...


It's all to easy to forget their accomplishments on the track as well, i.e. the hour and six-days.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Has there ever been one man to win all 3 of the Grand Tours, in different years?
Or has there ever been a single team to win all 3 in the same season?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Has there ever been one man to win all 3 of the Grand Tours, in different years?
> Or has there ever been a single team to win all 3 in the same season?



Merckx comes to mind immediately... 5 Tours de France, 5 Giro d'Italia and 1 Vuelta a España.

-- Jacques Anquetil, Felice Gimondi, Eddy Merckx and Bernard Hinault

--- Miguel Indurain won the TDF and the Giro but ironically never the Vuelta


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Merckx and then Coppi*

that's yer 1-2 right there. Think of what Coppi would have done had the war not screwed things up. Same for Bartali.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

wow, thanks and that probably confirms that it's never likely to happen again.
Right? Different sport now.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't know about never.

Carlos Sastre rode all three last year and did pretty well in all of them. I'd have to double check however I'm pretty sure he was top 6 in all of them.

[Edit]
Turns out I was wrong about Giro. He rode it, but not very well...
43rd, 2006 Giro d Italia
4th, 2006 Tour De France
4th, 2006 Vuelta a Espana

I think Basso is the sort that could have won all three, however I really don't think he'll ever race another TdF. I think they'll put the hammer down and want him to DNA test, which of course he won't.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

In 1973, Merckx won the Vuelta then the Giro (Not forgetting P-R, L-B-L, Gand-Wevelgem and Amstel) but then _didn't ride in the Tour_, which was won by Luis Ocana. Seems to me that was the closes to winning all 3 GTs.

In 1955 Raphael Geminiani was 3rd in the Vuelta, 4th in the Giro and 6th in the Tour (Geminiani was on the podium of all 3 GTs a total of 6 times). In 1957, Gastone Necini was 9th at the Vuelta, won the Giro and was 6th in the Tour (he was also KoM at the Tour and took 2 stages and in 1960 won the TdF).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and Bianchi Girl*

didn't he skip the 73 Tour to prep for the Hour record which he set?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> didn't he skip the 73 Tour to prep for the Hour record which he set?


He said he did it because everyone was so tired of him winning everything and he thought it would be better for the sport if he sat out a year. The hour record was at the end of a full season; he didn't just do specific training for the Hour when the Tour was on.

Like Bernie Hinault said - if Merckx just rode the Tour every year like LA he would have won 15 in a row. Winning a third of the races he entered in his career ain't bad, and something like 43% in his best year. I still wonder how he would have been without the derny crash messing up his back.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

the hour record was 72, not 73, and terzo is right - which surely leaves us with an enormous 'what if' - or he was just really canny - he was on for an unprecedented triple and maybe he didn't want to get beaten but to always tantalise fans with the 'what if' scenario...


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd be curious to see if Basso will do the Vuelta if he wins the Giro and the Tour. For me, knowing that I'd never likely win 7 Tours, or be at the level of Merckx, I'd be pretty interested in trying to win the triple crown of sorts.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Basso will prob have to give some DNA before ASO allows him to race in the TDF.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dagger said:


> Basso will prob have to give some DNA before ASO allows him to race in the TDF.


Although Lefevere has said he thinks Fuentes is working again, there is the possibility that Basso won't be quite so impressive this year.


----------

